# Advice/Ideas for my bathroom reno



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

So I've started my bathroom reno and I'm looking for some advice and possibly ideas on what to do with the wall behind the toilet and sink.
The issue is hiding the clean out which is where we are putting a pedestal sink. My idea is to build out half the wall 5" where the sink is and my wife suggested I do something funky with it and rather than just use a straight bead where the transition is between the sink and toilet use arch bead and make a wave then use glass mosaic tile on the wall behind the sink.
My question is how do i properly frame and board to make nice smooth curves up the wall? I think I can figure it out but have never tried anything like this so i thought you guys could help me out.
On the other end I'm pushing out the wall about a foot and a half and putting in a tile shower.
I'm excited as this is the first time I get to drywall in my own house and doing something cool would be fun. Any other cool ideas or advise would be much appreciated I'm not much for imagination or design.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I would use a corner sink in such a small space.









Maybe wall to wall like this.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

To late bought the pedestal sink about a year ago but the project got delayed. It will just fit and besides those corner sinks look a little small for washing up after a day of mudding and this is my bathroom. Thanks anyway.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

http://www.certainteed.com/products/gypsum/glass-mat-gypsum-boards/340924

Anybody use this board? saw some at the supplier and was thinking of using it in my shower.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

saskataper said:


> http://www.certainteed.com/products/gypsum/glass-mat-gypsum-boards/340924
> 
> Anybody use this board? saw some at the supplier and was thinking of using it in my shower.


it's in the house I'm doing right now, weather it's any good or not, I can't tell you, but their using it (it's not a high end home {normal})

But those ridge lines do protrude out a bit, didn't like running my angle head over it:yes:


----------

